# Disappointed in Amazon 5D Mark III Preorder



## jpvonhemel (Mar 23, 2012)

Amazon still shows the camera as not released yet. We all know that to be false, or all the other major players are breaking the release date with Canon. I normally love Amazon, but they have failed on this preorder. I preordered about 0600 MST on the announce date and I have an estimated arrival date of April 3rd.


----------



## CMI (Mar 23, 2012)

jpvonhemel said:


> Amazon still shows the camera as not released yet. We all know that to be false, or all the other major players are breaking the release date with Canon. I normally love Amazon, but they have failed on this preorder. I preordered about 0600 MST on the announce date and I have an estimated arrival date of April 3rd.



Amazon = Epic Fail!
Your lucky I preorder March 2 at 0630 am and my still says preorder. 
I don't know what to do should I order at other sites and cancel if others fill first?
If I wait on Amazon will I still be waiting in May?
They can't tell you $h^T, why have a costumer service at all?


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel you. I was a 6:57 AM EST pre-order. I finally broke down and ordered from a different retailer. They were able to tell me with certainty that it would ship today. Because the store is in a different state than me, I'm still avoiding sales tax (which basically pays for a warranty), but I did lose my cheap overnight shipping. The best way to send a message to Amazon is to (a) contact them and explain the situation and (b) vote with your feet (i.e., order elsewhere). It won't help you this go-round, but perhaps it'll prompt them to get their act in gear for the next big release.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2012)

Amazon began shipping bodies on the 21st, and lots went out yesterday. I expect more will leave today. Unfortunately, I don't have a contact at Amazon to give a better idea.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

They must not show availability until they actually have cameras in stock then (eg, pre-orders filled), because website still says "not yet released" and though I preordered the day it was announced, I can't get anyone there to even give me an ETA other than "we'll let you know when it ships."


----------



## etx (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, that's great to hear. Thanks for the info, I feel much better. 

I'm on a budget, so I want to save the $210 in sales tax and I cant pay a ton for shipping. I think I paid $38 and they said it would be to Detroit by Wed of next week. What did overnight shipping with Saturday delivery cost? If it's not bad I may call and change it to that.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm extremely frustrated by Amazon's handling of this situation. There are plenty of people that already have their cameras shipped out from amazon so how can the customer service folks say that the camera has not been released yet. The person I chatted with asked me to call Canon to find out when the camera will released! Big mistake ordering through Amazon. I placed my order at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd. Still no status update from Amazon. I'll never use Amazon again after this epic failure on their part!


----------



## okcamera (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had SO many problems with Amazon. I learned the hard way. haha

I ordered from Unique Photo. They are THE best. I absolutely love them. (It's just uniquephoto.com)

And I have a free next day air coupon for them if you want it... maybe you can just cancel with Amazon and get it from Unique by tomorrow! hah


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 23, 2012)

Another disgruntled Amazon customer here. Preordered 12:15 EST March 2nd. Still at the "Not Yet Shipped" stage. If it wasn't for the 3% off for using the Amazon Visa ($105) I'd have gone elsewhere by now.

I'm also starting to wonder whether Amazon screwed people that chose free shipping. Although it seems like the majority of people are being screwed so it could just be that I'm paranoid. 

If CR says things started to ship on the 21st why haven't so many people that ordered on day 1 , including myself, seen any estimate of delivery?


----------



## Ew (Mar 23, 2012)

online w/ Amazon chat support right now:

Shyam Prasad:Thanks for the information.
I checked and see that this item Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body) has not yet been released.

Shyam Prasad:I'm sorry David, the item hasn't released yet, we haven't provide any tracking information for this item yet.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

JUST got my email that the camera has SHIPPED!! I'll try to update when it arrives but means probably Monday because I'm on Prime....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

The big camera sellers have fantastic shipping facilities, but shipping 10,000 or more takes time, I ordered from Adorama later on Mar 2, and they shipped mine on the 22nd rather than the 21st, probably because I was down on the list.

I would not be surprised if it took 3 or more days to ship the huge number of cameras Amazon sells. This is in line with past introductions, I seem to recall that 5D MK II buyers were really unhappy because Amazon got their allocation of bodies in a second wave of shipments, 2 weeks later than B&H or Adorama.


----------



## SeanNY (Mar 23, 2012)

AMAZON CUSTOMER SERVICE SWEARS THEY HAVE NOT RECEIVED A SINGLE UNIT YET

Sorry for the all caps but I am an Amazon super-user and I get top-quality customer service from them. I just spoke with a US-based representative, who confirmed three times that Amazon has not received any units at all and does not expect to get any soon.

I ordered my unit at 2:30 am PST on March 2nd. She say her best entimate is that I will receive it on May 2nd.

Note, I should ahve asked her if there was a difference between kits and body only. I ordered body only.


----------



## gwineman (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep - I had an order for a body that I placed on March 3 and never heard anything (crickets). I just found an online retailer in Ohio that had bodies in stock... I canceled my Amazon order and I'll have the camera on Tuesday. #Amazon #Fail


----------



## randplaty (Mar 23, 2012)

I placed an order on March 2nd and got overnight shipping. Nothing has been updated at all on my account.

It still says "Not yet shipped" with no shipping estimate.

My friend who ordered the morning of March 3rd already has a shipping estimate.

I called Amazon and the lady thought that the camera had not yet been released. She couldn't give me any more information on shipments or anything besides what the website already says. She even seemed to suggest that because I ordered overnight, that they would send out my 5D3 later in order for all of the 5D3s to arrive at the same time. Ridiculous.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if anyone else gets a shipping notice today - I can't imagine I'm the only one who is getting their preorder filled. Here's the email:

Hello todd page,
Thank you for shopping with us. We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your item, and that this completes your order. Your order is on its way, and can no longer be changed. If you need to return an item from this shipment or manage other orders, please visit Your Orders on Amazon.com. 

Your estimated delivery date is: 
Monday, March 26, 2012 

Your order was sent to:
Todd Page 
----
-------
--------- 
United States 

Your package is being shipped by UPS and the tracking number is [cut]. Depending on the ship speed you chose, it may take 24 hours for your tracking number to return any information. Please note that a signature may be required for the delivery of any package where the value of the contents is greater than $700. If no one will be available to sign for this package, you may wish to make alternate delivery arrangements with the carrier. 

Shipment Details 

Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body) 
Sold by Amazon.com LLC (Amazon.com) $3,499.00 


I really hope the rest of you hear from them sooner than later - but it's amazing to me, that the amazon call center still says it's "yet to be released" when they're shipping them out the door.....


----------



## The19th (Mar 23, 2012)

They're trickling out. My Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.

Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
Shipped from the Fernley, NV distribution center to Sacramento, CA
Delivery: March 23, 2:40pm Pacific


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 23, 2012)

The19th said:


> They're trickling out. My Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.
> 
> Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
> Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
> ...



Can you please provide us your packaging slip? I want to show it to the Amazon CS cuz they keep saying it's not release yet and they haven't have any yet.


----------



## brandonm (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got the email that Amazon shipped my camera. "Your Amazon.com order of "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3..." has shipped!" I preordered early am on March 2nd, order the kit and shipping to Bay Area in California. Tracking shows in "Shipped on March 23, 2012"


----------



## m3tek44 (Mar 24, 2012)

I too placed ordered 3/2 living in Bay Area but body only. I see that CC is pending for charges which means i expect Amazon to ship out my new toy soon. In addition amazon order status is now changed to "shipping soon".


----------



## SeanNY (Mar 24, 2012)

Nick888 said:


> The19th said:
> 
> 
> > They're trickling out. My Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.
> ...





Agreed. A senior Amazon representative swore to me yesterday that they had not shipped a single unit. I asked her to repeate that twice. She said she was absolutely sure they had received none from Canon and had not shipped any. I told her people on blogs were saying they got theirs but she was very clear that this is untrue.

I ordered my camera 2:30 am PST on March 2nd (body only). I am so pissed off with Amazon I am pulling all my business forever. I don't mind waiting if necessary but lies really bother me.

By the way, she said they will not be shipping any cameras at all to anyone anytime soon. She said she estimates their first shipments will ne May 2nd.


----------



## jmp2000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Couple of things, I ordered on March 2nd and no word yet on delivery yet. 

My gripe with Amazon is the fact they can tell me when. I don't care if its a week , 10 days or whatever just tell me. The fact that I have a order for $3500 with someone who can't give me any details is what angers me. I work on the supply side of the distribution chain and they know when they are getting product so I know they are flat out lying to us on delivery. If they really have no clue they would not have any customers.

Also if you complain to Amazon, ask for them to overnight your shipment at their expense. I had it done without any major complaining and they just changed my order.

If you need one, buy DIRECT from Canon. They say they are shipping on MONDAY. I would but to me paying a extra $300 in California sales taxes is not worth the wait.

By the way, Amazon did just lose a customer for life. Once I get this body shipped I'm done with them.


----------



## stevestrange (Mar 24, 2012)

I ordered from Amazon late in the day on 3/2, Bay Area. Status has changed to "shipping soon" this morning, but no email yet.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm glad I canceled my preorder and saved $300 bucks ordering from Crutchfield.


----------



## willhuff.net (Mar 24, 2012)

I put my order in around 6pm on March 2nd. Based off what people who ordered earlier were saying about May delivery I decided to look around. I searched for "camera" on google maps in the metro areas close to my state and found a store that will be shipping it to me on Monday.

Many of the local stores were sold out, but I think if you keep calling you can find one.


----------



## RC (Mar 24, 2012)

SeanNY said:


> Nick888 said:
> 
> 
> > The19th said:
> ...




Just maybe she is telling the truth and the warehouse she is looking at which services your area for this item does not have stock. I notice my amazon orders come from lots of different warehouses. Even photo gears comes from different WHs.


----------



## bernynhel (Mar 24, 2012)

But Amazon always a. sucks b. lies c. doesn't give a **** _what_ we're goin through so why commit to "never doing business with them again" when you may want to save $200 -300 in sales tax on the next big thing? It's about like declaring to the freeway you hate commuting on every day you'll never drive on it again. But since its Amazon, everyone automatically gets an unlimited, multi-use back that **** up pass on saying "Good-bye forever, Amazon!" , anyway, just so you know.


----------



## RC (Mar 24, 2012)

bernynhel said:


> But Amazon always a. sucks b. lies c. doesn't give a **** _what_ we're goin through so why commit to "never doing business with them again" when you may want to save $200 -300 in sales tax on the next big thing? It's about like declaring to the freeway you hate commuting on every day you'll never drive on it again. But since its Amazon, everyone automatically gets an unlimited, multi-use back that **** up pass on saying "Good-bye forever, Amazon!" , anyway, just so you know.



... and you chose this as your first post on CR? . Might have been better on Amazon.com


----------



## jmp2000 (Mar 24, 2012)

RC said:


> bernynhel said:
> 
> 
> > But Amazon always a. sucks b. lies c. doesn't give a **** _what_ we're goin through so why commit to "never doing business with them again" when you may want to save $200 -300 in sales tax on the next big thing? It's about like declaring to the freeway you hate commuting on every day you'll never drive on it again. But since its Amazon, everyone automatically gets an unlimited, multi-use back that **** up pass on saying "Good-bye forever, Amazon!" , anyway, just so you know.
> ...


Your right but I never had a problem with them until now. I ended up cancelling and ordering from out of state retailer who had it in stock and is only a day away with FedEx Ground.


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 25, 2012)

GREAT NEWS!!! My credit card show up the charge and status changed to "shipping soon". I guess Amazon start to have stock. I preordered body only on March 1 around 9:00 PST





RC said:


> SeanNY said:
> 
> 
> > Nick888 said:
> ...


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 26, 2012)

My observation:

Proofread your messages before you send them. I read you as an annoying teenager when I read that message, or at best, someone who wrote it on their phone and the autocorrect messed up a few words. Emotionally driven messages hardly ever warrant a response; be lucky you even received one. 

My issue:

I pre-ordered 6-12 hours before other people who were receiving theirs while mine had no ETA. We (this community) later figure out (best we can) that this has to do with individual proximity to the warehouses that have stock. This is wrong. "First come, first serve" shouldn't take a back seat to Amazon wanting to save on overnight shipping from one location in the country to another. Wrong. Also, to have the big giant's customer service team tell me and many others that the camera is not in fact released yet, as they are concurrently shipping thousands of them to people who have pre-ordered them is also wrong.

I won't be pre-ordering anything from them again.

That being said, I ordered it from a third party on Amazon and will receive mine Tuesday. I paid a tiny bit more for shipping. When Amazon's third party sellers can ship the camera faster, and with more information, than they can themselves, things are pretty messed up, you have to admit.

So while I dislike the way this was handled, are you really surprised? That being said B&H and Adorama hardly handled things properly either IMO. This whole launch was terrible. I received one of the very first 7D's at launch and had no problems whatsoever getting mine, first shipment.

Canon surely also screwed up. Body only was second place to the kit. I think that's like a retailer telling you the camera is out of stock unless you buy their kit with two lenses and filters! It's crap. They obviously have the camera in stock otherwise the kit wouldn't be an option. Should be illegal.

All in all this launch was FUBAR'd and everyone needs to learn from the mistakes they ALL made. In the Canon vs. Nikon battle, things like this get noticed. Whether the product is great or not is irrelevant if they can't get it into people's hands effectively. This happens anytime a new game console ships and stock is severely limited. Poor publicity.

My closing comments: Nothing will change. This is the way the broken machine operates.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 26, 2012)

MeHoo said:


> My observation:
> 
> Proofread your messages before you send them. I read you as an annoying teenager when I read that message, or at best, someone who wrote it on their phone and the autocorrect messed up a few words. Emotionally driven messages hardly ever warrant a response; be lucky you even received one.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## randplaty (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine has finally changed to "Shipping Soon." I honestly think they're shipping mine later just because I selected overnight shipping.


----------



## briami (Mar 26, 2012)

randplaty said:


> Mine has finally changed to "Shipping Soon." I honestly think they're shipping mine later just because I selected overnight shipping.



Same with mine... I am patiently waiting for the email that it is shipped...


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine said "shipping soon" all day on Saturday 3/24 but they changed it back to "not yet shipped" on Sunday 3/25. Also a 3499.00 charge showed on my credit card. but when I called the CS, they still give me the same answer "this item has not been released yet, will sent you an email when we shipped." Does happened to anyone?






briami said:


> randplaty said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has finally changed to "Shipping Soon." I honestly think they're shipping mine later just because I selected overnight shipping.
> ...


----------



## Veraxus (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty much the same story as everyone else.

I have a kit on order and absolutely no word at all on a ship date. I'm willing to give a few days since I can save a pretty penny by ordering through Amazon.

This is my first pro-grade SLR purchase. I love the idea of being able to use one device for broadcast quality video _and_ still photography. I passed on the 7D because, frankly, I just don't want a crop-frame camera... and I'm not impressed at all with the AF and video functionality of the mk-ii - so I've been patiently waiting for Canon to release a 5D successor with the 7D's improvements. 

A few extra days won't kill me, but man does it sting knowing that the camera is out there, available, and people are using it... and I have no idea when to expect mine. Ah well. I'll give it a day or two. If I don't have a timely date by then, I'll start looking for alternatives (I bookmarked a couple sites mentioned in this thread - but they seem to be sold out already)


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 26, 2012)

Bailed on those losers at Amazon and called up Adorama. Had the kit in stock (11 left, btw, as of 1 hour ago). Bought it and Canceled that Amazon nonsense!

So excited...

Bummed about Amazon! I'll probably keep buying memory cards and other little things from them, but I'll leave the big purchases to better companies.


----------



## MillerTime (Mar 26, 2012)

I too gave up on Amazon. I had pre-ordered right away. No one at Amazon could tell me where I was in the list or even if they had cameras in stock. Last Friday, I saw Buy.com had both the kits and camera body only in stock. Ordered a body only and just got it today (Monday). Life is good again. Sorry amazon. Now I am waiting for the new 24-70 IS II to become available. Then my life will be complete.


----------



## stevestrange (Mar 27, 2012)

I gave up, too. Pre-ordered on the very first day. Not a peep from Amazon.


----------



## NickCat (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been a long time Amazon customer... since way back when they started only with text books in my college years. 

I've been a prime member for as long as they've had the program. And I make the majority of my purchases through Amazon... from groceries, to electronics and everything in between. Spending a significant amount of money every year with them. 

I have bought numerous things on pre-order from them in the past and never had a single issue... 

BUT THIS is the biggest slap in the face from them I've ever dealt with. 

It won't stop me from ordering from them in the future... but I simply don't understand why they have handled this pre-order so poorly. I understand it's been confusing with both bodies coming out at the same time... but this has been plain ridiculous. 

That all said... I saw Best Buy said they had the bodies in stock and available for shipping or in store pick up. So I placed an order for one... said it won't be available for pickup until 4/2... so we'll see which arrives first.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 27, 2012)

My b!tching and moaning has paid off! Just received an order update from Amazon. Status has been changed to "shipping soon" with an estimated delivery date of March 29th. FINALLY!!!

Order for body only placed at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd

Can't wait


----------



## joos (Mar 27, 2012)

Veraxus said:


> Pretty much the same story as everyone else.
> 
> I have a kit on order and absolutely no word at all on a ship date. I'm willing to give a few days since I can save a pretty penny by ordering through Amazon.
> 
> ...



Just to give you a heads up, I ordered a kit from B&H yesterday at 1300 and my status as of this morning was it had shipped. 
They still have them in stock as of this post. Good luck.


----------



## NickCat (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got an email from Amazon... delivery date is 3/29. 

Just cancelled the Best Buy order. 

From the other thread about this... someone with an order date on the 5th just got a delivery date as well. So looks like Amazon is sending a whole bunch of them very soon.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 28, 2012)

Body Shipped!

Ordered 3/3 PM PST

Just received Tracking number 3/27 6pm PST!!

Now moving on from refreshing Amazon's Order Status Page to UPS Tracking Page :


----------



## ajr (Mar 28, 2012)

Ordered Mark III Kit from Amazon.com 3/2 and has been frustrated about the Amazon.com responses to shipping queries so far like everybody else. Last night I was about to cancel my order and go to Adorama who seemed to have kit in stock. However I wanted to chat w Amazon.com one more time, and again I got the familiar "camera not released yet etc." story. After CSR heard my frustration, I got upgraded to 1-day shipping. Still I was pushing for actual information about real release date and at that point I was told to wait until 4/2. Although the CSR declined to confirm that as a real date (just latest estimate), I decided to wait few more days.

And today like many others have posted already I got shipping notice and camera kit should arrive tomorrow! Even though I reside in San Diego, this shipment is from Breinigsville PA, not from NV or other closer warehouses where majority of my Amazon.com shipments come from. So sounds like Amazon.com is now struggling to get these orders out and stock is not everywhere yet.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 28, 2012)

Live in SF, Body only shipped from NV yesterday.

Expecting it today. Warehouse location of shipment must be dependent on whether you ordered the kit or body only.


----------



## MikeTrutt (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. I think I'm getting kinda screwed by Amazon. Yes, I foolishly procrastinated until March 16 to place my order for the 5Diii body, so that's something I regret. Today I finally received notification of delivery on MAY 18! Really? a 2-month wait??? Grrr...


----------



## abigail10 (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah i ordered march 24th. expected to ship May 2 - May 31
terrible


----------



## abigail10 (Apr 2, 2012)

any updates from those of you who received May estimated ship dates?


----------



## thehallway (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been waiting all day for a shipping notice. Ordered 3/7, original estimated date was 5/22. Got an email Friday saying new estimate was 4/3. Status has been "Shipping Soon" and charge has been pending on the CC since then. I've been checking all day for it to change to "Shipped" or the charge to go thru since I'm supposed to get it tomorrow, but so far, nothing. I have Prime and upgraded to 1 day shipping, so we'll see. 

UPDATE: Received the tracking number this afternoon. Coming from Nashville and will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## SeanNY (Apr 2, 2012)

I ordered mine at 2:30 a.m. PST on the day it was released (March 2) and I didn't get it until 7:30 p.m. on Friday the 30th. 

Amazon screwed this up royally if you want my opinion. I think it has something to do with ordering cameras directly to their distribution centers, so I think it matters what area you live in. Lesson learned!!


----------

